# Black Warrior



## win-e (Jan 31, 2010)

Any Open callbacks ????


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Open has about 15 dogs to run in the morning.

Derby results
1 Ledford
2 Ledford
3 Kenny cox
4 Mosher
rj 8
jams Chad wilson cant remember the other 2


----------



## win-e (Jan 31, 2010)

Jason,

I know you were judging the Derby but did you hear what the Open setup was?

Randy


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Kenny and Billie Jean....23 points in 11 starts !!!!!WhoooHoooo


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

win-e said:


> Jason,
> 
> I know you were judging the Derby but did you hear what the Open setup was?
> 
> Randy


*I heard a straight forward triple. No tricks, nice set up. Still had dogs to run this morning to finish the first.

Aaron*


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

win-e said:


> Jason,
> 
> I know you were judging the Derby but did you hear what the Open setup was?
> 
> Randy


Not Jason, but I did see the open test. Triple with two guns retired; longish, not too tight and not wide open. First bird down was the middle mark out about 0.3 mile and thrown left to right beyond a ditch full of swift flowing water. The second bird down was on the left out about 0.25 mile, thrown to the left also beyond the water filled ditch. The last bird down was on the right and shot to the right out of the test. Cover is heavy to very heavy mostly about dog brisket height. Nice marking test that takes about 10 minutes per dog.


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Congradulations Chris---you got a good bunch of derby dogs----hope one of the placements was Sophie


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Derby
Sophie 1st
Breeze 2nd

Anyone have Open call backs??


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

medicinebow said:


> Congradulations Chris---you got a good bunch of derby dogs----hope one of the placements was Sophie



 Thank you!! I am very proud of my little yellow girl Sophie. That's 16 points in the last 5 trials. It helps having parents like Max & Nala and a trainer like Chris.

Also, CONGRATULATIONS to Breeze for making the Derby List.


----------



## LMT (Mar 16, 2008)

Any news on the Open?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Forty-one back to the second in the Open. Second is a 400 yard keyhole.


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

41 to the land blind, I don't have numbers


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Twenty three back to the water blind. Dry pop. Run by two big pieces of water, enter water at about 200 yards, can't see dog at that point until they are out in the water a good bit.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

OlgaA said:


> Thank you!! I am very proud of my little yellow girl Sophie. That's 16 points in the last 5 trials. It helps having parents like Max & Nala and a trainer like Chris.
> 
> Also, CONGRATULATIONS to Breeze for making the Derby List.


It was a pleasure judging Sophie this weekend. Very nice dog she never made a mistake.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

13 back to the water marks. 

Don't have numbers: 

3 Smith
3 Ledford
2 Mosher
1 Ritter
1 Goettl
1 Menzies
1 Brown
1 ??


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

How about the Am and the Q? Any info?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Q is finished. Four dogs did the water marks without a handle. Don't know which ones.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Am results.
1 Jimmie Darnell - Diamond qualifies for National Am.
2 Jimmie Darnell - Cane
3 Bobby Lane - Ali
4 Jay - Sally

Congrats to Jimmie and his to dogs.... On they way to another National


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !! Special grats to Bobby Lane and Ali....thats three placements in a row.....waaaaay cool


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

open results

6 dogs finished very difficult open but honest...

1, 67
2, ritter
3, 27 ?
4, broyles
rj l. brown

j ,25 Aaron --Davis

all


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Blackdog said:


> open results
> 
> 6 dogs finished very difficult open but honest...
> 
> ...


*Congratz to all! Way to go Davis and Pepper!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats to Jimmie and Debbie...

1st and 2nd in the Am!! Awesome


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations Mark Menzies on 1st in Open (Fizz) and new FC!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! ...Mr Pickering and Kathy, AM Reserve Jam

.......#36 KPR's Wet Willie .............


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats jimmy and debbie.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

As one of the Open judges this past weekend I would like to thank everyone involved for putting on a great trial. The club did a fine job juggling the stakes and the grounds. It was very wet due to a monsoon prior to the trial and although the cattle Ranch grounds consist of several thousand acres, most could not be reached. The help from the prison was superb. The hospitality from the club was second to none. 

I would also like to thank my co-judge, Nancy Fraser, who is a real pleasure to spend time with. 

The dog work was really good and and the handlers were sportsman. The winner Delponds Pink Champagne absolutely stepped up and claimed the win and her owner Mark Menzies should be very proud to go to the line with this fine dog. There were many other talented dogs and handlers in the trial and I enjoyed watching every one of them. Overall this was one of the most enjoyable trials I have had the opportunity to participate in. Thanks again to everyone involved!


----------

